

Class Action Suit Filed Against Apple Over Broken iPhone 4 Glass - gatsby
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/01/calif-man-files-class-action-suit-against-apple-over-broken-iphone-4-glass.html

======
philiphodgen
As a lawyer and an iPhone user, I have only one thing to say about this
plaintiff and his lawyers.

"Whiny bastards."

